# added Sidecar and Postmates to uber driving. Postmates seems cool



## fork2323

after the New Years screw up and after 3 uber riders mentioned to me about sidecar I signed up for them too. they actually have a phone number to call to talk to a live person and get questions answered.. But Postmates so far seems best New gig. it's basically uber for food delivery from any restaurant in 1 hour. what's cool in the application before you accept the gig it shows you the map of the pick up and drop off location and your exact entire pay out! 
so if it's too low or out of your way you just pass on deal. even better, tipping is built Into the ap! and you keep %100 of the tip. most people tip based on value of food. so if it's a big order it's pay day. plus any orders after midnight are automatically surge pricing. an uber passenger told me about it and people seem to love it and its taking off.. what sucks is having to find parking and go in and pick up then hand delivery at drop off and parking there too. they only work on iPhone now and give you a free phone for 100 deposit but no monthly fee. but it's a rreal phone and can make calls. they are recruiting heavily and a nice addition to uber. I got all 3 caps running now when I'm out.


----------



## fork2323

this is how the tipping works in Postmates . when you arrive to deliver, you hand the phone to the user and they see the bill and in big letters is the tipping options in 5% increments based on price of entire order, and they punch it in. then they sign their name with their finger and give you back the phone and you hand them the order. but you are standing right there looking at them, so they feel they have to leave a decent tip as you are watching them. hope I don't come off as pitching postmates too hard, I'm just excited to get tips for hard work that uber leaves out when I'm loading tons of heavy luggage into my trunk for airport runs... oh they also payout exactly week after each gig. so if did a run on Sunday get the $next Sunday, do some on Thursday get it next Thursday. . so in affect you could have money going into your account every day.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

fork2323 said:


> this is how the tipping works in Postmates . when you arrive to deliver, you hand the phone to the user and they see the bill and in big letters is the tipping options in 5% increments based on price of entire order, and they punch it in. then they sign their name with their finger and give you back the phone and you hand them the order. but you are standing right there looking at them, so they feel they have to leave a decent tip as you are watching them. hope I don't come off as pitching postmates too hard, I'm just excited to get tips for hard work that uber leaves out when I'm loading tons of heavy luggage into my trunk for airport runs... oh they also payout exactly week after each gig. so if did a run on Sunday get the $next Sunday, do some on Thursday get it next Thursday. . so in affect you could have money going into your account every day.


POST # 2 / FORK2323: ... Thanks for the uplifting
po$itive new$ about PO$TMATE$. Is this a
national rollout or LA only?


----------



## fork2323

it's in several major cities in the US. the discription in the ap store lists the cities and its expanding rapidly. you have to goto their website on a computer to sign up to be a driver. you can use my email for a referral . direct message me here for my email


----------



## UberOne

how does it work though.. are the items to be delivered already paid for by the time you accept the request? Or do you have to pay out of pocket first and get reimbursed?


----------



## fork2323

postmates gives you a prepaid debt card to swipe and sign. they are supposed to call in the order, at that point they add the amount to the debit card, you drive to the location check order against your phone to make sure the order matches then just swipe the card and sign and leave with the merchandise. but sometimes I had to put in the order myself to the location based on what the ap said the client wanted.​


----------



## fork2323

they also put a bit extra on incase there is a change in the order or the client adds something etc.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

Just applied, says there's a short phone interview? What kind of questions do they ask?


----------



## puber

Do you leave tip when paying for carry-outs with that card?
I usually leave a few bucks, though most people don't


----------



## driveLA

I heard about this a while back. The parking, food issues, etc scenarios kind of turned me off to it. 

Is it always food? Are you really able to pick and choose which orders you want to take? Without them bringing it up later?


----------



## Samename

Hmmm. won't threads like this cause an oversaturation of drivers for these apps?


----------



## fork2323

they just ask a few basic questions to make sure you are the same person who applied and to match info you turned in to vet out fakes. see


Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Just applied, says there's a short phone interview? What kind of questions do they ask?


----------



## fork2323

puber said:


> Do you leave tip when paying for carry-outs with that card?
> I usually leave a few bucks, though most people don't


no tipping on pick up of order.


----------



## puber

fork2323 said:


> no tipping on pick up of order.


Why?


----------



## fork2323

it's 90% food, but the ap claims you can get anything delivered like from a hardware store or Staples etc. I have only had food orders so far. you can schedule ahead of time hour blocks when you plan to be online if you want, but it's not necessary, but if you do you get higher priority of the orders going to you first. I can't remember but they might of said something about if you have a higher rating you also get better pecking order.. I don't know if turning down orders affects you though.I turned down several that only seemed to be food for one person because I figured that low cost of order, then lower tip.. worth looking into, I'll contact them and check it out. maybe you are right and if you accept scrappy small orders then later you are prioritized for bigger orders and move up the chain


driveLA said:


> I heard about this a while back. The parking, food issues, etc scenarios kind of turned me off to it.
> 
> Is it always food? Are you really able to pick and choose which orders you want to take? Without them bringing it up later?


----------



## fork2323

puber said:


> Why?


I don't own postmates they just set it up that way. probably because no waiter and just picking up items, besides you get to keep entier tip, and no way to know how much it will be until finished with run.


----------



## taarbo

postmates sounds interesting, I had a question, you said we can pass the deal if its too low/out of your way etc, but do they have an "acceptance rate" meaning that eventually I'd have to take deals I don't like or can I refuse as many deals as I want?


----------



## Ram

god bless you
tell us more


----------



## Ram

whats your promo code . i take it with lots of blessing


----------



## Ram

I always liked to be black and white but I guess uber like colorfull


----------



## painfreepc

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Just applied, says there's a short phone interview? What kind of questions do they ask?


It's an easy interview, don't worry about it,

The question that stands out in my mind was and is the same question asked by my lyft mentor,
"Why do you like driving"
"What can you offer to make the experience special for the client"


----------



## fork2323

taarbo said:


> postmates sounds interesting, I had a question, you said we can pass the deal if its too low/out of your way etc, but do they have an "acceptance rate" meaning that eventually I'd have to take deals I don't like or can I refuse as many deals as I want?


 I just called up and talk to someone from support right in the app from the phone which is so great. they said you are not docked at all if you pass on rides for deliveries but what does happen is that the order will go out to a couple drivers who are closest and whoever accepted first gets it so while you're taking the time to check over the order see how big it is someone else might accept and snag it from underneath you, but also if you schedule ahead of time your block to be online you get higher priority in the jobs go towards you first. when it becomes two drivers are equal distance away from each other you get first ping... if there's a driver much closer does not have that time slot scheduled but is online anyway they'll get it first as they are much closer so client will get delivery faster.. also if you blow off lots of rides you might get a call or contacted by rep they said, but not lower priority in orders.. but they do reward you for taking lots of orders and higher ratings by releasing the sign up schedule for time slots first to high performers to pick their time slots, and others have to wait later in day to schedule hour blocks. but you can still go on or off line anytime, just scheduled high performers get first pick... so basically they don't doc you for low performance, but reward you for better performance


----------



## CityGirl

These are the current cities:
San Francisco, New York City, Los Angeles, Chicago, Boston, Philadelphia, Washington DC, Seattle, East Bay, Silicon Valley and San Jose, and Austin

Sounds great, waiting for them to open in SD, I bet you can make a killing at lunchtime when Uber is slow 

Edited to report that I tried to sign up, hoping it would be for an interest list or something, and my city was listed! They took my application! Maybe they are opening in this market soon!! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Drivingmecrazy

CityGirl said:


> These are the current cities:
> San Francisco, New York City, Los Angeles, Chicago, Boston, Philadelphia, Washington DC, Seattle, East Bay, Silicon Valley and San Jose, and Austin
> 
> Sounds great, waiting for them to open in SD, I bet you can make a killing at lunchtime when Uber is slow
> 
> Edited to report that I tried to sign up, hoping it would be for an interest list or something, and my city was listed! They took my application! Maybe they are opening in this market soon!! Thank you for posting.


They are in San Diego, have been for several months. I signed up and even went to an orientation at their office back in November. Then I got an email that said that they currently have sufficient drivers and they will contact me when demand increases and new drivers are needed.

They are just trying to ramp up demand.


----------



## CityGirl

@Drivingmecrazy , maybe they are being selective. I was invited to the orientation meeting next week. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## UrbanFisherman

So the only money you make Is the tip? Each trip could take up to an hour. Is it worth it for a 5-10 buck tip ? This can't be how it works


----------



## frndthDuvel

CityGirl said:


> These are the current cities:
> San Francisco, New York City, Los Angeles, Chicago, Boston, Philadelphia, Washington DC, Seattle, East Bay, Silicon Valley and San Jose, and Austin
> 
> Sounds great, waiting for them to open in SD, I bet you can make a killing at lunchtime when Uber is slow
> 
> Edited to report that I tried to sign up, hoping it would be for an interest list or something, and my city was listed! They took my application! Maybe they are opening in this market soon!! Thank you for posting.


I went to a meetng back in September in SD. Did not really appeal to me when I find out they do not reimburse parking and they have a small sevice area at this time. So some office orders food, but you have to find and pay for parking. I asked if they reimbursed for parking she said " no, but it is deductible" Big Whoop! For alcohol deliveries you have to put that cash out of your pocket, paid back the following week. But what is the guarantee of who is ordering alcohol? If you check ID and it is some kid, who eats (drinks) the order? Plus the idea of my car smelling like food all the time seemed like it could lead to bum UBER ratings. A bike or scooter as a platform seems doable, but in a car in a downtown environment with little parking? Not so much IMO.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

I was of the understanding that the jobs were "dispatched" by a human and that means politics often came in to play as to who got the better jobs.. That would suck.


----------



## JJuber

fork2323 said:


> after the New Years screw up and after 3 uber riders mentioned to me about sidecar I signed up for them too. they actually have a phone number to call to talk to a live person and get questions answered.. But Postmates so far seems best New gig. it's basically uber for food delivery from any restaurant in 1 hour. what's cool in the application before you accept the gig it shows you the map of the pick up and drop off location and your exact entire pay out!
> so if it's too low or out of your way you just pass on deal. even better, tipping is built Into the ap! and you keep %100 of the tip. most people tip based on value of food. so if it's a big order it's pay day. plus any orders after midnight are automatically surge pricing. an uber passenger told me about it and people seem to love it and its taking off.. what sucks is having to find parking and go in and pick up then hand delivery at drop off and parking there too. they only work on iPhone now and give you a free phone for 100 deposit but no monthly fee. but it's a rreal phone and can make calls. they are recruiting heavily and a nice addition to uber. I got all 3 caps running now when I'm out.


*fork2323*, did you go to the orientation session? I have appointment this week, can you tell more about the orientation session with post mates and how about the work schedule?
Thank you


----------



## fork2323

UrbanFisherman said:


> So the only money you make Is the tip? Each trip could take up to an hour. Is it worth it for a 5-10 buck tip ? This can't be how it works


No, you get paid for each rip from the restaurant to the client plus the tip. Before you accept the job it shows you on a map your location, the pick up spot, and delivery spot and how much you get paid for just the delivery. plus you can look at the food order and see how much they are getting. Because you can see what they are ordieri9ng obviously you can accept orders that are for a large group thus bigger tip, and pass on the ones that are just one coffee from Starbucks.. I did one run for In and Out Burger, pay was $8 for the drive and they tipped me $6 based on $30 worth of food. Just hut the drive-through and didn't have to get out to do the pick-up.

Also, they stack jobs! you can accept multiple jobs at once as much as you can handle. On Sunday night it was ringing off the hook with orders coming in every 2 min... It was crazy, but if you are efficient and pick orders in same area you could do multiples in an hour.. It seemed crazy at first for new orders to come in as I was on a run, but I assume people get a hang of it. The only annoying thing as that while I was making the delivery to the client, you hand the phone to them and they add the tip and sign with their finger, and while the client was doing that the phone kept pining for new orders.. Lol


----------



## CityGirl

fork2323 said:


> No, you get paid for each rip from the restaurant to the client plus the tip. Before you accept the job it shows you on a map your location, the pick up spot, and delivery spot and how much you get paid for just the delivery. plus you can look at the food order and see how much they are getting. Because you can see what they are ordieri9ng obviously you can accept orders that are for a large group thus bigger tip, and pass on the ones that are just one coffee from Starbucks.. I did one run for In and Out Burger, pay was $8 for the drive and they tipped me $6 based on $30 worth of food. Just hut the drive-through and didn't have to get out to do the pick-up.
> 
> Also, they stack jobs! you can accept multiple jobs at once as much as you can handle. On Sunday night it was ringing off the hook with orders coming in every 2 min... It was crazy, but if you are efficient and pick orders in same area you could do multiples in an hour.. It seemed crazy at first for new orders to come in as I was on a run, but I assume people get a hang of it. The only annoying thing as that while I was making the delivery to the client, you hand the phone to them and they add the tip and sign with their finger, and while the client was doing that the phone kept pining for new orders.. Lol


How many miles away was that drive, for example? Do you have to use their phone? Do you pay for the phone? I set up a sample customer account and it seemed the delivery fee was around $9 for my area. Does the driver keep 80% of that, like Uber? And the customer tips on top of the delivery fee? My meeting is tmrw...kind of debating going still. I guess I will check it out. Beats Uber when the guarantees are gone


----------



## Steve French

Damn it. This company was my idea!


----------



## frndthDuvel

CityGirl said:


> How many miles away was that drive, for example? Do you have to use their phone? Do you pay for the phone? I set up a sample customer account and it seemed the delivery fee was around $9 for my area. Does the driver keep 80% of that, like Uber? And the customer tips on top of the delivery fee? My meeting is tmrw...kind of debating going still. I guess I will check it out. Beats Uber when the guarantees are gone


Don't forget to ask them about alcohol and parking costs. And what happens if the restaurant fubars the order. Of course nobody has ever gotten home with the wrong order right?


----------



## fork2323

CityGirl said:


> How many miles away was that drive, for example? Do you have to use their phone? Do you pay for the phone? I set up a sample customer account and it seemed the delivery fee was around $9 for my area. Does the driver keep 80% of that, like Uber? And the customer tips on top of the delivery fee? My meeting is tmrw...kind of debating going still. I guess I will check it out. Beats Uber when the guarantees are gone


you keep %100 of what it stated and they take their own fee separate. you keep %100 tips. no calculation of what you would make accept for the guess on tip.. I'm running both aps at same time. no monthly phone fee. but only works on iPhone, if u don't have one they give u one for a $100 security deposit but no monthly fee


----------



## UrbanFisherman

fork2323 said:


> No, you get paid for each rip from the restaurant to the client plus the tip. Before you accept the job it shows you on a map your location, the pick up spot, and delivery spot and how much you get paid for just the delivery. plus you can look at the food order and see how much they are getting. Because you can see what they are ordieri9ng obviously you can accept orders that are for a large group thus bigger tip, and pass on the ones that are just one coffee from Starbucks.. I did one run for In and Out Burger, pay was $8 for the drive and they tipped me $6 based on $30 worth of food. Just hut the drive-through and didn't have to get out to do the pick-up.
> 
> Also, they stack jobs! you can accept multiple jobs at once as much as you can handle. On Sunday night it was ringing off the hook with orders coming in every 2 min... It was crazy, but if you are efficient and pick orders in same area you could do multiples in an hour.. It seemed crazy at first for new orders to come in as I was on a run, but I assume people get a hang of it. The only annoying thing as that while I was making the delivery to the client, you hand the phone to them and they add the tip and sign with their finger, and while the client was doing that the phone kept pining for new orders.. Lol


But it's it a problem with the food smell in your car?


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

Yeah, lots of Craigslist ads for Postmates in Boston. Not sure if they're officially active here yet. Maybe I should place an order, then ask the driver about the job.

Seems it's intended for young and hip drivers, as portrayed in the ad. But so is Uber.

I am 54. I wonder if young folks would get upset if I deliver versus a hot young stud. Hmmm...

Ads say up to $20 hourly, or did I see $25 in some markets? More likely $15 or less most nights, maybe $20 only on busy weekends?


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

And no damn ratings, period!?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

fork2323 said:


> after the New Years screw up and after 3 uber riders mentioned to me about sidecar I signed up for them too. they actually have a phone number to call to talk to a live person and get questions answered.. But Postmates so far seems best New gig. it's basically uber for food delivery from any restaurant in 1 hour. what's cool in the application before you accept the gig it shows you the map of the pick up and drop off location and your exact entire pay out!
> so if it's too low or out of your way you just pass on deal. even better, tipping is built Into the ap! and you keep %100 of the tip. most people tip based on value of food. so if it's a big order it's pay day. plus any orders after midnight are automatically surge pricing. an uber passenger told me about it and people seem to love it and its taking off.. what sucks is having to find parking and go in and pick up then hand delivery at drop off and parking there too. they only work on iPhone now and give you a free phone for 100 deposit but no monthly fee. but it's a rreal phone and can make calls. they are recruiting heavily and a nice addition to uber. I got all 3 caps running now when I'm out.


I'm interested but don't know how to send to just you for the referral. For both sidecar and postmates.


----------



## fork2323

frndthDuvel said:


> Don't forget to ask them about alcohol and parking costs. And what happens if the restaurant fubars the order. Of course nobody has ever gotten home with the wrong order right?


um, it's easy to check the order before you leave


----------



## CityGirl

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> And no damn ratings, period!?


it looks like the customer does rate the driver.


----------



## fork2323

they just need drivers, sign up and get paid.. you can stack jobs and only take the high paying one's.. hey if u are already out driving for uber, might as well have more options on


BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Yeah, lots of Craigslist ads for Postmates in Boston. Not sure if they're officially active here yet. Maybe I should place an order, then ask the driver about the job.
> 
> Seems it's intended for young and hip drivers, as portrayed in the ad. But so is Uber.
> 
> I am 54. I wonder if young folks would get upset if I deliver versus a hot young stud. Hmmm...
> 
> Ads say up to $20 hourly, or did I see $25 in some markets? More likely $15 or less most nights, maybe $20 only on busy weekends?


----------



## McGillicutty

fork2323 said:


> they just need drivers, sign up and get paid.. you can stack jobs and only take the high paying one's.. hey if u are already out driving for uber, might as well have more options on


Can you give us an idea of how many hours you've worked Postmates and how much total money/tips you've made for those hours? Sounds like potentially a good alternative.


----------



## fork2323

McGillicutty said:


> Can you give us an idea of how many hours you've worked Postmates and how much total money/tips you've made for those hours? Sounds like potentially a good alternative.


not really, I've only done a few delivery for them while I've been out ubering and never just ran their ap alone.. so can't give an hour breakdown and have been doing other paying jobs too outside of ride-sharing.. but I do know on Sunday night on the Westside of LA it was ringing non stop and went into surge pricing. but I know their user base is growing really fast and I tell all my uber passengers about it and give them my referral code and most download the ap while in my car as I drive them. we will see, but I predict in 9 months it will be the goto ap for all food delivery as word spreads.


----------



## elelegido

I did this job 20 years ago for a company called Room Service. Except jobs were dispatched by a human via walkie talkie, of course. You'd get the job over the radio (no accept or decline; you had to take it), go to the restaurant, pick up the food and deliver it. 

20 years later, the company is still going, so I guess the idea works.


----------



## McGillicutty

McGillicutty said:


> Can you give us an idea of how many hours you've worked Postmates and how much total money/tips you've made for those hours? Sounds like potentially a good alternative.


Hey, I'm going to a postmates "onboarding" tonight, and not having an iphone, I'll probably opt for one of their iphones in exchange for the $100 deposit.

With another couple of weeks under your belt, how is the postmates deal working out?


----------



## fork2323

to tell u the truth I have not been doing postmates much as I've been working the guarantee on uber to its fullest.. I'll do a couple short rides, then find a dead zone to park for a few hours and collect 16$an hour to be parked.. and most dead zones I found are in suburban areas in the valley out of the postmates delivery area.. But west LA seemed to be best postmates area.. downtown LA gets lots of pings too, but with parking and traffic I doubt want to work that area...

But on Super bowl Sunday it seemed way to work it was do uber before and after game, then do postmates during game delivering food to viewing parties .. But I did neither and watched the game instead..i


McGillicutty said:


> Hey, I'm going to a postmates "onboarding" tonight, and not having an iphone, I'll probably opt for one of their iphones in exchange for the $100 deposit.
> 
> With another couple of weeks under your belt, how is the postmates deal working out?


----------



## Chicago-uber

Is there any business for postmates in Chicago? I see their ads on Craigslist all the time.


----------



## fork2323

but once uber kills the guarantee I'll probably do postmates more..


McGillicutty said:


> Hey, I'm going to a postmates "onboarding" tonight, and not having an iphone, I'll probably opt for one of their iphones in exchange for the $100 deposit.
> 
> With another couple of weeks under your belt, how is the postmates deal working out?


----------



## fork2323

this is how uber should be, did just 4 short runs that all paid way more than uber crap rates.. every one paid $6+ before tip..

Postmates
Show details
Hello xxxx,

Here is the break down of your earnings and stats for Feb. 8, 2015:

Number of jobs completed: 4

Commission: 28.00
Tips (collected): 18.51
----------------------------
Total payout: 46.51


Current rating 4.9


Postmates


----------



## Oscar Levant

Is their a fare on top of the tip? like per mile, time, or how does it work?


----------



## fork2323

Yes there is a fare, they call it the commission on every trip.. I don't know exactly how they calculate it, but it's based on the distance from the pick up spot to the drop . I think also how much what they are purchasing is facfured in there somehow too.. not sure exact numbers break down. they tell you your exact commission before you accept trip. no uber crap of calculating what you are making, they are just up front no bull, here is your cut. then you can look to see how much the customer is spending, thus the bigger order, bigger tip On top


----------



## fork2323

I will say this though, I've started to run into several postmates delivery guys while on runs at same places, everyone seemed to be happy and all said screw uber it's a rip off.


----------



## Bart McCoy

can anybody say roughly what they would be making or postmates if say they worked 20hours a week?


----------



## Ben Hughes

I tried to do it but they said you can only do it if you have an iPhone and I have a Galaxy S5. Sucks.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Ben Hughes said:


> I tried to do it but they said you can only do it if you have an iPhone and I have a Galaxy S5. Sucks.


they say they give you an iSlop though

i mean iphone


----------



## fork2323

Ben Hughes said:


> I tried to do it but they said you can only do it if you have an iPhone and I have a Galaxy S5. Sucks.


they give u an iPhone 5 for $100 Security deposit and no other fees.


----------



## McGillicutty

fork2323 said:


> they give u an iPhone 5 for $100 Security deposit and no other fees.


They stopped giving out the iphones last week (as far as they've told me). I ended up changing my onboarding to a couple of days ago and bought a cheap iphone 5c and sold my android. I went online for a couple of hours yesterday with no pings, but it wasn't "primetime." It seems kind of complicated, but the girl explaining everything wasn't the best at conveying info. It's probably just a matter of doing it a few times to get the hang of it.


----------



## McGillicutty

fork2323 said:


> they give u an iPhone 5 for $100 Security deposit and no other fees.


I keep getting notifications about schedules, and I clicked the link Postmates sent. They show all time slots CLOSED until next friday? Are you signing up for time slots or are you just going on line with the App?


----------



## fork2323

t a few time slots.. you can go on there and a lot of people are lookiby to swap their time slot.. today there were tons


----------



## fork2323

Well, Postmates just killed themselves too today and changes tipping in ap to SHIT!! before the client could choose a % of tip, so either- 0%. 5%. 10% 15% 20% etc tip.. last night i made $88 in tips on just 3 deliveries. Now they changed it to No tip, or $2 , $4, $6 + so now its useless and might as well go back to uber crap.. SO bummed I thought I found a way out.


----------



## TittySprinkles

Shit...I just signed up lol 
Well maybe a change of pace my be good. Do you get notified if you only select the higher payout deliveries?


----------



## fork2323

TittySprinkles said:


> Shit...I just signed up lol
> Well maybe a change of pace my be good. Do you get notified if you only select the higher payout deliveries?


you can pass on any deli very you don't want no problem.. only issue is payout was based on tips and I would only take big orders and pass on small ones.. they also pay distance from the pick up to the delivery. max is $14.50, So then they take their r %20 of that. but also surge happens too, max is X2. $20 is the most u will see for drive, then small tip added


----------



## McGillicutty

that sucks. Is there a max on the dollar amount for the new tip method?


----------



## fork2323

I don't know, but probably not with it.. and you will have no idea how they tipped they don't need to close out until they use the ap again, it could be weeks or never. unless of course you stand over them, make them add the tip ads you watch before you hand them the food


----------



## McGillicutty

fork2323 said:


> I don't know, but probably not with it.. and you will have no idea how they tipped they don't need to close out until they use the ap again, it could be weeks or never. unless of course you stand over them, make them add the tip ads you watch before you hand them the food


Sweet. They might as well get rid of the tips and just allow them to give us smiley faces.


----------



## UberFrolic

I've been doing it since middle of January.

The parking issues are a straight pain in the ass. But I've accepted every delivery so far and some earnings are good and some aren't. When people don't tip, it sucks and you're like "wow $8 for all that parking, running and ordering and running again". I've stopped for a few days because I get paid more through Uber guarantees.

The good thing about postmates is that less wear and tear on the car and I like being alone in the car with no passengers lol and making money.


----------



## McGillicutty

fork2323 said:


> I don't know, but probably not with it.. and you will have no idea how they tipped they don't need to close out until they use the ap again, it could be weeks or never. unless of course you stand over them, make them add the tip ads you watch before you hand them the food


Did you try it with the new tipping set up? Just curious if it has had a negative affect. I couldn't go out this weekend, but got texts from postmates saying, " Postmates Blitz Pricing has been enabled! Payouts are higher than normal." We had bad weather blow in around noon yesterday and it'll be here for another day or so.


----------

